# KantCon 2010 in Kansas City



## terrestrialboy (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello, my name is Ethan, and I’m a co-host and creator of the Gamer’s Haven Podcast. We’re organizing a small gaming convention to be held in Overland Park, at the Johnson County Community College called KantCon. It's dedicated to tabletop gaming, whether it be board games, rpgs, card games, or miniatures games.

I'm trying to spread the word about it and get local gamers to come and enjoy this hobby.

KantCon is a small gaming convention that we organize each year. It is open to the public, and does have a registration cost to attend, but this cost is small and is only meant to cover the costs of venue rental, event insurance, etc. We’d love to do this for free, but logistically, that’s just not possible.

This is a summertime convention that is just to focus on gaming. For the whole story about its inception, go here ... http://trollitc.com/2010/04/kantcon-for ... onvention/

KantCon is managed by Gamer’s Haven, Inc., a nonprofit corporation. What I'm trying to do is get the word out about the con. If you have any questions, please ask! We still have space available at KantCon for more GM's and more players, and I'd love to see a large group of people gaming and having fun!

Go to KantCon - For those of us who can't con, there's KantCon! for more information, or e-mail me (ethan@gamershavenpodcast.com) and I'll be happy to answer any questions or take suggestions about the con.

Ethan Parker
KantCon - For those of us who can't con, there's KantCon!
The Gamer's Haven Podcast


----------



## Taren Nighteyes (Apr 16, 2010)

I may be going to a Con this year after all!


----------



## terrestrialboy (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes!  You are most welcome to come to KantCon!


----------



## terrestrialboy (Apr 17, 2010)

Some updated information ... KantCon 2010

Where? KantCon will be held at the Johnson County Community College Regnier Center, in the Capitol Federal Conference Room, RC 101 C & D, from July 9 through July 11, between 8:00 AM and 10:00 PM.

What? There will be RPG Events, Board Game Events, Card Game Events, and Miniatures Game Events, as well as open gaming tables for impromptu games.

How? Pre-Registration is open currently! If you pre-register, you will receive an additional chance to win SWAG at KantCon! We have over $2500 worth of prizes to give away over the course of the con, and we hope to give it all away! In addition, if you Pre-Register, you can get a three day pass for only $25!

If you're only interested in coming to KantCon for one day, you can buy a daily pass for only $10.

There will be registration at the door, with the ability to purchase daily passes for $12 a day, or a full-access three-day pass for $30.

Payment is due no later than June 1, 2010. However, you cannot register for events until you pay for your registration!

You can pay via credit card through PayPal, or pay through Check or Money Order. There is an additional cost for payments through PayPal, and you will be sent an invoice with the total as soon as your initial registration is processed.

What SWAG are we talking about? We have over $2500 worth of prizes to give away during the course of the convention!

Volunteering and Marshalling
In fact, you can increase your chances of winning some fine gaming products from Rio Grande Games, Pinnacle Entertainment Group, and others by running events at KantCon!

Since we're just covering costs for KantCon with the admission, we can't really offer discount tickets for volunteers or gamemasters. What we can do, however, is offer them a nifty t-shirt, free dice, and a SWAG Ticket for each event that they marshall for the convention.

If you are interested in running an event at KantCon, you can contact us if you have any questions, or, if you've registered for KantCon already, you can submit a specific event here.

You can also volunteer to do con-oriented duties, such as help with on-site registration, man the con library table, or anything else that might be helpful. If you volunteer, you will get a nifty t-shirt in addition to more SWAG Tickets!

If you're interested in volunteering at KantCon, contact us!

Event Registration
Event registration will go online on May 1, 2010 and will continue through the beginning of July. When you register for an event slot, you will rank the games available in order of preference.

Remember, you cannot register for an event until you pay for your KantCon Registration!

You can come back and re-submit your registration at any time after May 1st, however.

Registration is on a first-come, first-served basis, so if there's something you want to register for, get in early!


----------

